# Crypt villosa



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This plant is kept in a blackwater emersed set up. pH about 5.6. It is an easy grower with a very exotic flower. This shows just the upper portion of an 8" spathe. There is now a small group of these doing quite well.

Bill


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Bill - is your Villosa from Central Sumatra?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, it is from central Sumatra. I also have another collection point in Sumatra. This is a very nice plant grows well and has a spectacularly tall flower. 
I bet you have this one already, don't you?


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

saddletramp said:


> Yes, it is from central Sumatra. I also have another collection point in Sumatra. This is a very nice plant grows well and has a spectacularly tall flower.
> I bet you have this one already, don't you?


 I have the central Sumatra locale. Some of the leaves get a variegation for me, but no spathe yet. Def a blackwater variety....it nearly melted entirely until I put it in a more acidic environment.


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bill, do you have any leaves of the foliage? Or maybe even the entire plant?


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, I have leaves and plants. I assume you mean, do I have photos. Not sure if I do have photos. Bill


----------



## hobbes1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ha! yes I meant photos. BTW, the dewitii opened today, I'll post pictures later.


----------

